# Running: the top five reasons to keep going



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2014)

As those New Year's resolutions begin to tarnish, we offer beginners five great, and sometimes unexpected reasons to stay on the road - including the welcome news that running makes you smarter.

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...14/jan/16/running-top-five-reasons-keep-going


----------



## Bloden (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll stick to walking my dog every morning thanks! It feels like my brain's rattling round inside my head when I run.

Btw, good luck to all those who are training for marathons etc this year.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2014)

Number 1 reason to catch the bus     Cycling yes but being a "Sparky" knees are goosed fixing sockets & nealing on joists  Keep at it


----------

